# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado  Minag trabajará con autoridades de EEUU para implementar Capítulo Ambiental del TLC bilateral

## gpacheco

*Lima, may. 22 (ANDINA).-* El Ministerio de Agricultura (Minag) trabajará con las autoridades de Estados Unidos en la implementación del Capítulo Ambiental del Tratado de Libre Comercio (TLC) bilateral, que entró en vigencia el primero de febrero de este año.  
Para ello, autorizó el viaje del director general Forestal y de Fauna Silvestre del Minag, Jorge Suárez, a Washington para sostener una serie de reuniones de trabajo con diferentes agencias del gobierno estadounidense, las que se llevarán a cabo del 4 al 12 de junio próximos. 
Recordó que en el Anexo 18.3.4 del Protocolo de Enmienda Sobre el Manejo del Sector Forestal del mencionado TLC se establece, entre otras cosas, la obligación del Estado peruano de fortalecer la capacidad institucional para el cumplimiento de la ley forestal. 
También para el cumplimiento del comercio internacional de productos forestales, combatir el comercio asociado a la tala ilegal y el comercio ilegal de fauna silvestre, señala una resolución suprema publicada hoy.Temas similares: Artículo: Minag trabajará en promoción organizativa y empresarial de los pequeños agricultores Artículo: USAID destinará US$ 17 millones para impulsar comercio bilateral entre Perú y EEUU Artículo: Minag asumirá gastos para implementar seguro agrario para la campaña agrícola 2010 - 2011 Autoridades de Leoncio Prado realizan taller participativo para promover la conservación ambiental Minag trabajará para que poblaciones andinas pasen a una economía de comercio

----------

